# Lump on side of Yellow Lab



## rottweiler62 (Sep 27, 2013)

my lab has this lump on his side, seems like it is a tumer to me but thought I would check and see what others thought, it is seemly slowly getting larger , today noticed a spot on the lump like a head starting which seems to have blood in it, shown in one of the pictures, he is eating and swiming around normally, he is about 7" long and the spot is almost the size of half of a golf ball sticking out. the tank is a 180 gallon nitrite is 0 ph 8.0 pass through water flow which changes 50 gallons daily, he has been in this setup for around 7 years , with a group of Kapampas.
http://s248.photobucket.com/user/tabes4 ... llow%20Lab


----------



## rottweiler62 (Sep 27, 2013)

edit button was not showing up, so here is a update to the picture link also he as in a 270 gallon , not the 180


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

From the pictures you have posted I would also guess that it is some form of tumor. With the red now appearing you might want to remove him to a hospital tank as the red could indicate further ulceration or problems with the growth. I would think he would stand the best chance of survival in a tank where you could possibly medicate if there is a rupture and he survives it.


----------



## rottweiler62 (Sep 27, 2013)

thank you for the reply, I had moved to a hospital tank, and it did rupture, I was treating with melafix and pimafix , I went away for the day and he was dead when I came back  very friedly fish ,one of my favorites .. Thanks again


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry for you loss as well, my brother thinks thy u shouldn't get attached to a fish, you cant really do anything with it. In my eyes they're just as fun as a dog and they have interesting personalities. When my blue gourami died I was so sad, had him for 5 years. Very beautiful. Hopefully no more lumps will appear on your fish again. Good luck.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

sorry for the loss, do not get attached to your fish? My oscar is my football watching buddy, he is right behind me, looking over my shoulder and watching me type.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Same, my to oscars allow me to hand feed
Them. There gentle giants. They're also always follow in me I love it.


----------

